# NT Fictional Crushes



## Slkmcphee

The Batman thread has inspired me.

Which fictional characters have my rational buddies had fictional crushes on? 

Here is my list:

Rhett Butler, Gone With The Wind
Batman
Indiana Jones
Han Solo, Star Wars (okay, I like Harrison Ford)
Anakin Skywalker, Star Wars
Marc Antony, HBO's Rome
Apollo, SciFi's Battlestar Galactica
Captain Kirk, Star Trek

I appear to have a preference for artisans and rationals...men of action.:wink:


----------



## thehigher

k I'm obviously not an NT but...

1. nala from lion king (don't make fun of me)
2. that girl from avatar 
3. kate beckinsale in underworld 
4. catwoman
5. sarah shahi in the l word


----------



## Grey

I can't remember anyone in particular (any 'fictional crushes' I've had are hard to differentiate from women I've admired and wanted to be like), but there's always been archetypes I've liked:


Strong, Silent Warrior Princess
Intelligent, Helpful Woman Who Chose To Help Others Because She Could, Not Because of an Obligation
Energetic Rebel


----------



## skycloud86

My fictional crushes would include - 

Dana Scully (X Files)
Nina Myers (24)
Michelle Dessler (24)


----------



## vt1099ace

thehigher said:


> k I'm obviously not an NT but...
> 
> 
> 2. that girl from avatar


Katara
toph
or 
princess azula?


----------



## Ben

I have a shitload from watching so much anime. -Takes deep breath-

1. Deidara (Naruto)
2. Itachi (Naruto)
3. Sasuke (Naruto)
4. Konan (Naruto)
5. Anko (Naruto)
6. Hollow Ichigo (Bleach)
7. Grimmjow (Bleach)
8. Ulquiorra (Bleach)
9. Hitachiin Hikaru (OHSHC)
10. Draco Malfoy (Harry Potter)

:dry: I get infatuated easily.


----------



## Alchemical Romance

skycloud86 said:


> My fictional crushes would include -
> 
> Dana Scully (X Files)


Oh yeah Dana rules


----------



## windex

Oren Ishi .


----------



## vt1099ace

hey grey,
can you do anything else besides say 'thank you'?
:tongue:


----------



## vt1099ace

slkmcphee...
you know, Dr girlfreind is pretty hot in her own right...and that caroline kennedy outfit is sooooooo retro-chic.


----------



## TurranMC

Samus is the only person I can really think of. Go strong women!


----------



## Ben

TurranMC said:


> Samus is the only person I can really think of.


I always thought Samus was a dude.


----------



## roxtehproxy

Hmmmmmmmm.....

Batman, in the CN cartooned series. The name of it escapes me though.


----------



## Lucem

Pam Halpert (The Office)
Cameron (House)
Emma (Glee)
Yomiko Readman (Read or Die)
Whiskey (Dollhouse)


----------



## Slkmcphee

vt1099ace said:


> slkmcphee...
> you know, Dr girlfreind is pretty hot in her own right...and that caroline kennedy outfit is sooooooo retro-chic.


I, too, also had a curious fascination with the villains. Perhaps it is the inherent megalomania of ENTJness. :wink:

Tribute to Dr. Girlfriend without the [Jackie] Kennedy outfit.


----------



## Sybyll

Xena
Link 
Marth (from super smash bros melee)
Doyle (from Angel)

... I'm sure there were more, but I can't think of them right now.

@Ben, a lot of people make that mistake.


----------



## fiasco

Dr. Zack Addy (Bones)
John Proctor (The Crucible)
Justin Pendleton (Murder By Numbers)
Zeke Tyler (The Faculty)
Violet Song jat Shariff (Ultraviolet)


----------



## Ben

Sybyll said:


> Xena
> Link
> Marth (from super smash bros melee)
> Doyle (from Angel)
> 
> ... I'm sure there were more, but I can't think of them right now.
> 
> @Ben, a lot of people make that mistake.


Ah. :crazy:
From Super Smash Bros I love Pit the most.


----------



## Jrquinlisk

TurranMC said:


> Go strong women!


Seconded! I might have picked Samus, but I was kinda late to the whole console gaming scene. I didn't see her until _Super Smash Bros._, and I've never played through a _Metroid_ game.

Here are some of my actual picks:


Jules Callaghan, _Flashpoint_
Mihoshi Akeno, _Sora no Manimani_
Sergeant Angua, _Discworld_
Most female leads from Studio Ghibli works


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Helen (Claymore) Yeah, I know it seems odd, but I think that I'd have a blast bantering with her.


----------



## Nomenclature

Trinity (The Matrix)
Ultraviolet
L Lawliet (Death Note)
Sasuke (Naruto)
OH OH OH and Carlisle Cullen. Yeeeaahhh. <3


----------



## perennialurker

Orihime Inoue- Bleach (no not for those reasons, I really do like her personality)
Misa Amane- Death Note
Ezri Dax- from DS9 (I know Jadzia was cooler, but what can I say I fell for her)


Can't think of other specifics, but the clear pattern seems to be: soft, emotional, maybe bubbly, and oftentimes fanatically loyal. Ha, what does this say about me?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

Samantha Carter from the stargate series. Nothing like a hot intellectual woman who can shoot a gun.


----------



## Narrator

perennialurker said:


> Orihime Inoue- Bleach (no not for those reasons, I really do like her personality)


I've an InTJ friend who _very occasionally_ exhibits touches of the Orihime when she's not being so InTJ...or possibly because of it, if you can conceive of such a thing.


----------



## perennialurker

Hahaha, I cannot. But in all seriousness, thank you for sharing.


----------



## MachinegunDojo

*Tsunade*; Naurto
*Faye Valentin*e; Cowboy Bebop
*Yoruichi*; Bleach

I've been watching too much Anime lately so this is all I can remember 

Now to find someone like Yoruichi in real life.... //dreams


----------



## Jrquinlisk

perennialurker said:


> Ezri Dax- from DS9 (I know Jadzia was cooler, but what can I say I fell for her)


Crap, I totally forgot about her! Nine lifetimes worth of experience and knowledge, and cute as a button to boot!


----------



## vt1099ace

RighteousRob said:


> Samantha Carter from the stargate series. Nothing like a hot intellectual woman who can shoot a gun.


I (admittedly) have to admit I've had the hots (do guys get that?) for Amanda Tapping since the first season of stargate....


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Strange how most of the NT things are anime...


----------



## thewindlistens

Anastasia Luccio from the Dresden Files. She was 200 years old before being put into a 25ish supposedly very attractive body. She's believably old, as a character. There's a lot to be said about maturity. " "By the time you get to be my age," she replied, "you've either worked out your insecurities, or they're there to stay." " Also, she hasn't been in a romantic situation for 150 years and just got popped into a horny young body. Just appealing, all around.

Alison Cameron from House. That whole thing with her marrying a guy she knew would die in a few months, just so a good man wouldn't die alone. And being friends with terminal patients who have nobody, even though it tears her up inside. Beautiful.


----------



## Ben

There's also a certain Alucard from the Hellsing series. What a sexy, evil man that vampire is. roud:


----------



## εmptε

*Faye Valentine*
*Yoruichi
Jessica Rabbit

Those are the ones people should know 








Naoto Fuyumine








Beatrice
*


----------



## Slkmcphee

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Strange how most of the NT things are anime...


True and interesting. I cannot get in to anime. I am not sure why, I just don't care for the style I suppose. 

However, most the anime fans I have met are male (although I have known some female students to read and watch anime). 

What do anime heroines have in common? What does that say about rational males? Just wondering...


----------



## Jrquinlisk

Slkmcphee said:


> True and interesting. I cannot get in to anime. I am not sure why, I just don't care for the style I suppose.
> 
> However, most the anime fans I have met are male (although I have known some female students to read and watch anime).
> 
> What do anime heroines have in common? What does that say about rational males? Just wondering...


I could probably write a good deal on the various factors that I think combine to result in such a preference. To sum it up, I suspect it's because that the anime we fans watch here in North America is, by and large, quality fiction with well-written characters who aren't just there for demographic appeal.

Or is that really it? Or is it due to our particular preferences in fictional material? Or perhaps more base desires? Or is it simple wish fulfillment? Or maybe it's– Oh no, I've gone cross-eyed!


----------



## perennialurker

Slkmcphee said:


> True and interesting. I cannot get in to anime. I am not sure why, I just don't care for the style I suppose.
> 
> However, most the anime fans I have met are male (although I have known some female students to read and watch anime).
> 
> What do anime heroines have in common? What does that say about rational males? Just wondering...


 
Maybe you just haven't seen any good anime yet. I had the same problem, for a long time I couldn't get into it, no matter how much I tried. Actually where I lived at least, it seemed like girls (pretty ones at that) were the most interested in anime. After discovering some really good anime, however, I really liked it. In anime there is a great deal of variance in quality, content, and characters (even among heroines). I'm not going to say its for everyone, but try taking a fresh look at some really good anime, you might like it.

Good anime include but are not limited to: Fullmetal Alchemist, Death Note, and Code Geass. There's an anime for every demographic and genre.


----------



## TurranMC

Slkmcphee said:


> True and interesting. I cannot get in to anime. I am not sure why, I just don't care for the style I suppose.
> 
> However, most the anime fans I have met are male (although I have known some female students to read and watch anime).
> 
> What do anime heroines have in common? What does that say about rational males? Just wondering...


I'd like to agree with perennialurker. Generally people don't like anime only because they have yet to see one that fits their style. Anyway I think there are various character archetypes that are present in anime just like any other genre, but I wouldn't say there is anything else that specifically draws people to anime heroines. Many rational males are drawn to them simply because they watch a lot of anime as opposed to other medias of entertainment.


----------



## Vanitas

Slkmcphee said:


> Marc Antony, HBO's Rome
> Captain Kirk, Star Trek


Rome's Mark Anthony is very charming, but my Rome DVD is sitting there unwatched; I'll get back to you after I really watch them,

And *Captain Picard* for me, _that voice_. And I find his structured ways more appealing, too,
then from my younger years, but *Miang* from Xenogears ..ruthless sophisticated military woman, 
....
I may add more later, but Miang is pretty much the only one on top of my head. Usually in a series/ story there'll be someone I like/ sympathize most, but I don't crush on them that often.


----------



## perennialurker

Vanitas said:


> Rome's Mark Anthony is very charming, but my Rome DVD is sitting there unwatched; I'll get back to you after I really watch them...
> 
> .


 
Rome is great, you should definitely finish it, it gets much better.


----------



## entpreter

Young Spock from the new Star Trek. I love nerds.


----------



## perennialurker

entpreter said:


> *Young Spock* from the new Star Trek. I love nerds.


 
How young are we talking? :tongue:


----------



## entpreter

perennialurker said:


> How young are we talking? :tongue:


Though I do aspire to be a COUGAR one of these days, I think I'll specify that I have a mini crush on Spock, the under 60 and over 10 years of age man ; )


----------



## JoniF

I thought Europol detective Agent Isabel Lahiri from _Ocean's Twelve _was pretty attractive. :tongue:


----------



## PersonaNonGrata

oh, when i was much younger it was jadzia dax....but i am not the crushing type....i really like marla singer, though


----------



## Singularity

George Sanders as Addison DeWitt in All About Eve
Johnny Depp in...everything, esp. The Libertine
Alan Rickman as Rasputin in Dark Servant of Destiny and as Snape in...you know


----------



## Metis

Han Solo, Star Wars 
Tony DiNozzo, NCIS
Jim Halpert, The Office
Wolverine
And pretty much every character that Christian Bale plays


----------



## backwards

Slkmcphee said:


> What do anime heroines have in common? What does that say about rational males? Just wondering...


Big boobs and childish appearance :laughing: It's obviously the contradiction that is appealing


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

As a svadhistana type, I’ve pretty much had a crush on every woman that I have ever seen… ever. Crushes pretty much come and go when it comes to me and fictional women. Pretty girl presented in any sexual manner? Instant crush. I do remember one of my first though being Jennifer Conley in Labyrinth. My, has she aged nicely.

I must say that my most serious crush came when I was in Iraq. I got a “Dear John” letter from my significant other and I was devastated. She was my happy place where the horrors of war were not allowed to tread. This was perhaps the worst time of the deployment too as stuff was blowing up all the time. It’s just awful waking up in the morning confident that today will be the day that you get your ticket punched. Shit was blowing up on the highways on our escort missions (pronounced I.E.D.), and nightly incoming mortar fire was making relaxation impossible. But at least I had the warmth of her thoughts to keep me warm and safe… until I got the letter, of course. 

Needless to say I was devastated. What little emotional security I had left was gone and my happy place was obliterated. My soul began to feel like the desert I lived in; all life and love had withered up and blown away in the scorching sun. I first wanted to become that sun and make life miserable for each and every person I encountered. As a gunner in my MP team, this was a frightening reality. “I wanted to put a bullet between the eyes of every panda who wouldn't screw to save his species, I wanted to dump oil over all those French beaches I'd never see, I wanted to breath smoke... I felt like destroying something beautiful.” My other option was to instantly “re-seed my wild oats” if you will. I’m sure many of you can identify with what I’m getting at here. This was the worst pressure for me as sexual relations on deployment are shameless and ugly. With a 10:1 guy to girl ratio, you can only imagine the caliber of women who were willing to offer the services that I contemplated seeking. I just wanted more than anything to fill the void that was left gaping in my chest.

Laugh if you will, but what I found to fill that void was Dido. Not even kidding. The nature of her music seemed to suit my situation perfectly, with songs of loss (Mary’s in India / Here with me / Isobel), loneliness (See the sun / My lover’s gone), reminiscence of fond memories past (Don’t leave home / Thank you), relationships gone south (See you when you’re 40 / Sand in my shoes / Do you have a little time), eventually getting your feet back on the ground (Hunter / Don’t think of me) and eventually regaining confidence (Who makes you feel / This land is mine / All you want / Closer ). I think it may even be true that I fell in love with her, at least in a pragmatic sense. I would listen to her music all day long. I can pretty much sing her first two albums now by heart. I think I used her and her music as a way to bleed off emotional pain and to reorient my feelings in a positive, non-destructive way. We’ve fallen out of touch as of late, but I still think of her fondly. 

Just so you don’t make too many judgments about my character, I normally listen to the likes of Iron Maiden, Opeth, Guardenian, Iron Maiden, Night Wish, Fear Factory, Slayer, Iron Maiden, Sepultura, and old-school Metallica. Whoa. Just so I really don't misrepresent myself, I should note that I also love the classics like Zeppelin, Floyd, Allman Brothers, the Dead, Phish, Dylan and pretty much every classic rock band. Oh, I also am fond of Iron Maiden. Hmmm. There's a tangent for you. /digression


So, that would have to be my biggest “crush” that actually meant something to me. Asuka Soryu was just a fling, I swear.


----------



## Nearsification

L from deathnote and bugs bunny:tongue:


----------



## Windette

Kael'Thas on WoW. XD


----------



## AirMarionette

Err... 
Phaethon Prime Rhadamanth, from The Golden Age SF trilogy... ?


----------



## antiant

1. Enid from the movie Ghost World
2. Kat Strafford from the movie 10 Things I Hate About You
3. Eloise from the movie Eloise
4. Lara from the tv show The L Word
5. Gail from the movie Sin City
6. Petra from the movie When Night Is Falling

That's all I can think of at the moment...


----------



## Merov

Ashley Green in Twighlight :3 *Heart melts
What I would'nt give to be surrounded by that kind of energy ^_^

Then, that little girl that helps them through the game in Shark boy and Lava Girl
I can't remember her name.

Umm...oh and c*ckblocking bff from Sex Drive. The girl with the black hair :3
She reminds me of my Highschool Crush ~_~

...no scratch that last one.

Jessica Alba will have to do.


----------



## SlowPoke68

Emma Peel, The Avengers
Marion Ravenwood, Raiders of the Lost Ark
Most characters played by Audrey Hepburn and Natalie Wood
Mrs. Incredible
The engineer on "Firefly"
Aeon Flux


I like smart women who can do stuff.


----------



## Holunder

Spock and Data from Star Trek
Owen Burnett from Gargoyles
Agent Smith from Matrix
Lon Suder from Star Trek Voyager and Grima Wormtongue from the Lord of the Rings movies (the reason being that they're both played by Brad Dourif)
Snape (more in the books than in the movies)
Mozenrath from the Aladdin TV series

Also, in the Star Trek Voyager episode "Dreadnought" there is this incredibly sexy Cardassian computer voice.:blushed:


----------



## igloo123

In no particular order:
Jay Gatsby
Jem Finch
Harry Potter
Sirius Black
Holden Caulfield
Atticus Finch
Yossarian
Achilles
Mercutio
The Doctor
Travis Bickle
Mark Renton


----------



## Antithesis

Harry Kim *drool*


----------



## LeafStew

A few on top of my head:

Tifa Lockheart from _FFVII_
Sarah Wayne Callies from _Prison Break_
Jennifer Morrison from _House_
Natalie Portman from _Star Wars_/_V for Vendetta_
Alyssa Milano from _Charmed_ (yes I used to watch that show only for her :\)
Kate Beckinsale from _Underworld_

There you go. No trend beside the fact that they all have awesome faces.


----------



## CrabHammer

Any of the young female companions of the Doctor. In order, Amy, Rose, Martha, Donna. (Donna's only last because they gave her a much more buddy, buddy kind of role. Kind of hard to develop much of a crush there.)

I've been watching through all of Veronica Mars recently (don't make fun :blushed, and if I weren't struggling with the age difference (Well 7 years. She's 18 at the point in the show I'm at, and I'm 25) I could totally crush on her.

I need to read more...

Addendum (This could be long at some point):
Nancy Botwin from Weeds


----------



## Immemorial

Kate Beckinsale from Underworld.
Karen Gillan from Doctor Who.
Ashley Greene from Twilight.
Alice Braga from Predators. :blushed:


----------



## minavanhelsing

Frank Crawley from _Rebecca_ (Seriously...I want to pick him up and cuddle him.)
America/Alfred from _Axis Powers: Hetalia_ (Because he's just so obnoxious and non-INTJ-like that it's cute.)
Austria/Roderich from _Axis Powers: Hetalia_ (But it's probably just because I've have a giant crush on everything Austrian for years.)
James Norrington from _Pirates of the Caribbean_
Death from _Elisabeth_ (The later Uwe Kröger version. Because heartless jerks are sexy, too.)
Combeferre from _Les Misérables_
Remus Lupin from _Harry Potter_
Mark Cohen from _Rent_
Jonathan Harker, Jack Seward, and Abraham van Helsing from _Dracula_
Atticus Finch from _To Kill a Mockingbird_


----------



## L'Empereur

Hermoine Granger
Hit Girl


:blushed: :blushed: :blushed:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Hermione from Harry Potter.

Kate from Lost *drool*


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> Hermoine Granger
> Hit Girl
> 
> 
> :blushed: :blushed: :blushed:


omfg I posted and low and behold you post .6 seconds faster, stealing my seemingly original idea of 
Hermione, blaaaaaast youuuu ozymandiiisssss!!!


----------



## blackandindie

Kaylee Frye from Firefly.. 

<3


----------



## Turelie

Obi-Wan Kenobi (prequels)
Luke Skywalker

I think that's it. >_>


----------



## Trainwreck

Lil' embarrassing but I've always had it bad for Xena :blushed:


----------



## Radiant Flux

Severus Snape [creepy right?]
Jack Sparrow
Draco Malfoy [I think it's his blonde hair...]
Sherlock Holmes
Dr. Spenser Reid [the nerdy guy from criminal minds]
Sheldon Cooper [maybe once or twice...]
Leonard something [from big bang theory, and maybe just once in the flash backs because of his smarts and hair]
Delos [the price guy from nightworld 3, black dawn]


...Yeah.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Trainwreck said:


> Lil' embarrassing but I've always had it bad for Xena :blushed:


Omg I remember watching that when I was really young with my grandpa. We'd watch that and highlander XD

I'm pretty sure he had a thing for Xena too....everyone loves their creepy old grandpa!


----------



## Vanargand

Alyson Hanigan in almost any role.
Inara (Firefly)
Gretchen Ross (Donnie Darko)
Fred (Angel)
Ziva David (NCIS)
Camille Saroyan (Bones)
Jules (Superbad)


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Omg I remember watching that when I was really young with my grandpa. We'd watch that and highlander XD
> 
> I'm pretty sure he had a thing for Xena too....everyone loves their creepy old grandpa!


Thread Jack!!!

If you have a crush on Zena, it's cool, but if Grampa does, he's creepy? 

On behalf of your grandfather, "FuuuUUUuuuUUuuuUUUuck you!"

He is a (presumably heterosexual) mammal with identical urges to yours. How dare you say he's the creepy one. 


Please take this message in the spirit that it was intended. :wink:


Well, to keep this on track, my most recent crush has been Yoko Littner.


----------



## Schadenfreude

Jensen - The Losers
Batman 
Sherlock Holmes
Falkner - Pokemon Gym Leader 
Hans Solo
Indiana Jones


----------



## Stan the Woz

Oh, too many anime girls. Right now I can think of:

Kagami Hiiragi (Lucky Star)
Mio Akiyama (K-On!)
Euphemia li Britannia (Code Geass)
Mari Makinami (Rebuild of Evangelion)

I'm sure I'll remember others, given time.


----------



## PisceanReve

INTJ Riku--Kingdom Hearts
ESFP Zack Fair--FFVII CC
ESTP Jace Wayland--Mortal Instruments
ISTP Alex Rider

Probably have had a lot more but those stick out most in my mind...


----------



## shadowofambivalence

The Undertaker(Black Butler)
Lao(Black Butler)
Eric Cartman(South Park)
Craig Tucker(South Park)
Roger(American Dad)
Piccolo(Dragon Ball Z)
Dio Brando (JoJo's Bizzare Adventure)
Souske Aizen(Bleach)


----------



## DeepBreakfast

Mr. Darcy (in Lost in Austen - tv series)
Trevor Goodchild (Aeon Flux)
Leo Atreides (Dune)
Encolpio (Satyricon)


----------



## Impavida

Hmmm...nice thread resurrection. I'll play.

Nathaniel "Hawkeye" Poe (Last of the Mohicans, 1992 movie version)
James Fraser (Outlander series)
Maximus Decimus Meridius (Gladiator, 2000 movie)
Thomas Crown (The Thomas Crown Affair, 1999 movie)


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Olive Pendergast - Easy A
Wichita - Zombieland
the chick Jonah Hill's character hits on the whole movie - Superbad

Yeah I have a thing for Emma Stone. :blushed:


----------



## Bazinga187

*Sherlock Holmes* - I'll confess, I think I've read one Sherlock Holmes story and I found it somewhat boring. Don't get me wrong, the characters are fantastic, but I'm just not fond of detective stories. Even ones as well thought out as Sherlock Holmes. So, when I say I have a crush on the fictional Sherlock, I mean the BBC Benedict Cumberbatch one. I mean, I didn't see the Cumberbatch thing before Sherlock, but now I totally do.

*Larten Crepsley* - He's just awesome. And I find it really great that he takes his time to develop his words and talk properly. I don't. I just spew words. It's messy. The sexy scar and the ninja fighting ability are pretty darn impressive too.

*Remus Lupin* - Okay, the man has issues, but he's very intelligent and he's very sweet.


----------



## HippoHunter94

Clover and Alex - Totally Spies
Laura - In Treatment 
Elizabeth Taylor in Cat on a Hot Tin Roof (I mean, she's obviously DTF the whole time.)
Denise - Hot Rod 


..... eehhhh. Others.


----------



## Ablysmal

Cloud Strife (final fantasy VII)
Riku (kingdom hearts)
Vegeta (dragon ball z)

I always thought why can't video game/cartoon characters be real?


----------



## Mina Diana

Light Yagami from Death Note. Morpheus from Sandman. Root from Person of Interest.


----------



## HoldenCawffled

James Moriarty from Sherlock (INTJ)
Erik Lehnsherr from the X-Men series (ENTJ, probably)
Harvey Specter from Suits (ENTJ, I think)
Holden Caulfield from The Catcher in the Rye (INFP)
Charlie Stoker from the movie Stoker (INFJ, I think)
Wolverine from the X-Men series (ISTP)
Tony Stark from Iron Man (ENTP)
Don Draper from Mad Men (INTJ)
Neal Caffrey from White Collar (ESTP, probably)
Tom Riddle from Harry Potter (ENTJ, probably)

There's probably a lot more but those are my favorites.


----------



## incision

Most recent crush, Nathan Wuornos from Haven. He's so sweet and adorable. Not sure what type his, since his type shifts a bit per episode. But he's an introvert.


----------



## lunagattina

most recent crushes:

Chuck Bartowski (Chuck)








Spencer Reid (Criminal Mind)


----------



## Littleleicesterfox

I was really pleased that I am not the only person who swoons at Petyr Baelish 

Also: Kelsier from the allowance series by Brandon Sanderson, so witty. The stretchy one from the Fantastic Four when Ioan Gryffydd played him (I am not a fan of American comics and the film was dull apart from him so I can't recall his characters name). The Mr. Darcy played by Matthew McFadyen alongside Keira Knightly in Pride and Prejudice - so very INTJ that version. Mat Cauthon from the Wheel of Time books even though I know he's a scoundrel. Sherlock as played by Benedict Cumberbatch - so very clever, his mind is delicious. And I hope my husband doesn't read this as the official story is that I dislike NCIS but Timothy McGee makes it watchable


----------



## December Flower

Currently my biggest NT crush is Floki from Vikings :th_love:


----------

